# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 467BBA84190BAB720803D5CB71E62131 [Trojan.Win32.Bublik.eir]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 467BBA84190BAB720803D5CB71E62131 
Размер в байтах: 4636147

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:7, в том числе:
 безопасные:1
 вредоносные:2
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

